# Kiss mommy



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

Touching moment 









Herman


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

good capture my man. I like it a lot. Gorgeous shrimp too!


----------



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> good capture my man. I like it a lot. Gorgeous shrimp too!


Thanks Mark


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice shot


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

This is beautiful!


----------



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

barvinok said:


> Nice shot


Thanks Anna


----------



## Herman Kwan (May 28, 2010)

liquid_krystale said:


> This is beautiful!


Thanks


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Awww great shot!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

